
A real disruptor or a big talker? The Myth of LeEco - rosalee_zv
http://www.chinatechinsights.com/feature/0937538.html
======
baybal2
My personal experience with Le people.

Overall impression: incompetent people with truckloads of cash; well, just
like any other company that managed to secure a dominant position in any
market niche in China. In their case it was "Chinese soap operas on demand".
My girlfriend was offered a "personal secretary" position in their Russian
office. Amazingly, they appointed a Chinese C-level for their Russian office
who does't speak any foreign language at all. Weighting all pros, and cons, I
dissuaded her from taking it and never regretted my decision.

So what do they want to push in Russia? The same Chinese soap operas, but with
computer translated Russian subtitles. They ran a ~50-70 people operation in
Russia for close to a year, just to invite tons of market entry consultants,
make a single landing page, and do a 1 few weeks trial run of their Russian
website.

